# Rust On Component Screws...



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

So I've had this new bike for almost 2 months now and I just noticed a little bit of rust on some of the brake caliper screws and even the seat tube screws. I know it's no biggie and all asthetic but do you all treat the rust or just let them rust?


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Prevention is the best thing. My fair weather bikes are rust free.

My winter (daily commuter) bike ends up with rust--- it is locked up outside all day, and it is usually rode hard and put away wet at the end of the day (indoors). It helps to wipe the bike down. I just don't bother with this bike.

I have removed rust using plain white vinegar. Like any rust removal, it leaves the pits...


----------



## MarshallH1987 (Jun 17, 2009)

for the most part i don't really do anything about it, but i have taken a wire brush and kind of scraped the rust off and added a little grease prevent it from happening again. Most of the time i'll just let it go until it starts looking really bad then replace the screw.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

Whatever you do, don't do any DIY passivation involving hydrofluoric acid.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

rogger said:


> Whatever you do, don't do any DIY passivation involving hydrofluoric acid.


Why, will the carbon asplode?


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

I try to keep my bike very clean so I regularly clean, polish and wax.

I think a nice way to go if done regularly is to use *MicroFiber Cloths*.
Depending on the component I use WD-40, Simple Green, Greased Lightening and of course Pledge.
Usually I just spray Pledge on a MF Cloth or directly on the component and buff with a MF Cloth.
Q-Tips and Toothbrush and great for small parts and Allen Head recesses. The wooden Q-Tips are quit sturdy.

john


----------



## khat (Sep 22, 2009)

Another hobby I have is woodworking. And rust on cast iron is problems where I live. I use the following products on my woodworking tools and in my bicycle. If I have rust to remove I use http://www.boeshield.com/rust_remover/rust_free.php It works fine on my tools and the bolts of my bike. I follow up with http://www.boeshield.com/rust_prevention/t9_spray.php to protect from rust. 
Works great!


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

I like a little rust in the brake cable anchor bolts and crank bolts on an otherwise clean and well-running bike. It just means I have been riding my bike and washing my bike, but not fussing too much about it 

"Ride lots" - EM


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

MaddSkillz said:


> Why, will the carbon asplode?


Nope, the acid is nasty toxic.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Water wash*



Eric_H said:


> I like a little rust in the brake cable anchor bolts and crank bolts on an otherwise clean and well-running bike. It just means I have been riding my bike and washing my bike, but not fussing too much about it


Which is why, after years of "dry cleaning" my bike and then experimenting with water cleaning, I have gone back to wiping with a rag rather than the soap and water approach. I keep components a long time, and surface rust is the first step to ultimate decay. Don't want it, and if it can easily be avoided, to me that's a good reason to keep the soap and water far away from my bike.


----------



## russotto (Oct 3, 2005)

There must be someone out there who sells stainless steel bolts for those who care. Personally I let them rust.


----------



## cmdrpiffle (Mar 28, 2006)

russotto said:


> There must be someone out there who sells stainless steel bolts for those who care. Personally I let them rust.


Everyone is putting way too much thought into this. There are numerous options to replace every single steel bolt on your bike....every bolt, with either aluminum or titanium bolts. The aluminum can be had in some nice anodized colors as well.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

cmdrpiffle said:


> Everyone is putting way too much thought into this. There are numerous options to replace every single steel bolt on your bike....every bolt, with either aluminum or titanium bolts. The aluminum can be had in some nice anodized colors as well.


Alu is for peasants and wimmens. Every man knows Ti is where it's at.


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

i hear plastic ones work great. not very good for the environment though.


----------



## Glynis27 (Oct 26, 2007)

I cover all my bolt and screw heads with Finishline Cross Country Wet lube. It stays put and those bolts don't even rust in the salt and snow.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

When I detail my bike I use a Qtip to put Naval Jelly on or into the bolt head. I leave it on for ~ 5 min, then wipe it out with a clean Qtip. I'm very careful not to get any of the Naval Jelly on painted or anodized surfaces. If the rust is pretty bad it might take more than 1 application. If that still doesn't do it I wrap some steel wool or even fine sandpaper around the Qtip, put it in the chuck of my cordless drill & clean it out that way. Now that it's clean & dry I apply 2 or 3 coats of clear nail polish. That'll last for about a year. If I notice them rusting I do them again immediately, before it gets too bad.


----------

